# Hard Mass in First Freshener Udder



## trierfarms (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a mini La Mancha who just kidded this last March, being her first. She had toxemia towards the end of her pregnancy and did not have her kid on her at all. Her tests are therefore pretty small and it is somewhat hard to milk her. Yesterday morning I noticed a hard mass in her left udder, about the size of a baseball. I researched what I could and think it's congested udder, or possibly mastitis. The mass did grow from yesterday to today's first milking despite massaging and milking as much as possible. I have been treating her for congested udder and being extra careful with sanitizing all equipment, as well as milking my other goat first, in case it is an infection. Basically I was wondering any extra tips or tricks to help her. 

Her symptoms are
Hard mass, changing in size. Also, after massaging a while I noticed a smaller lump down closer to her teat. 
Milk appears slightly yellow in color
Milk smells slightly sour
Mass doesn't seem to be hot
Mass is only on one side
She does not like it when I massage it
She is still eating and drinking

I have been giving her, as well as well as my other milker, vitamin C in a dosage I found on fias co's website. Also, vigorous massaging and extra milkings to relieve bacteria build up. I have yet to try hot compress or peppermint oil/other salves to break up the mass if it is congested udder. These will be my next steps. Any extra tips would be appreciated!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Usually, any edema will come right at freshening. I would suspect mastitis. Does she have a temp? She may or may not have one, even with mastitis. Do you use a strip cup? Are there any strings, flakes or clumps? Can you run a CMT? I would start there. If you get gel, I would send a sample off to be tested.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I would send a sample so you know for sure what you're dealing with. I don't think a congested udder would present with off milk, but we haven't dealt with much edema here so perhaps someone will weigh in on that. Be sure to get a sample before you begin any kind of antibiotic treatment.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

I have dealt with congested udder - milk is not off-tasting or discolored, at least in my experience. I would definitely send in a sample.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Same as Sherri, I have had a few cases of edema and the milk was normal, sweet tasting with normal coloring and smell. I'd guess mastitis also, have a culture run.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a big fan of doing a culture when there is a question. It is the only sure way to tell if there is an infection.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Where are the best places/labs to send samples or do you all just use your vet?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use MSU because they are close, but I have also used LSU.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

All of the info you need to send of a sample of milk to be tested is here...read through the whole post for updated info: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/lsu-mastitis-lab-25521/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't use that lab, even though the test is free, the cost to ship is a lot, because it is overnight. There is a lab near me, that I can drive samples to that charges $7 or $2 more if I want to include mycoplasma testing.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, sure, if there is a lab near you, by all means, use that. For us, the closest possibility (and I haven't actually checked to see if they do it, but since it's our state AG and vet med school, I suspect that they do) is a 4 hour round trip, and I don't always do well with highway driving.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Could there be two things going on? What is the CAE status? My cae positive doe has developed a mass that is growing. No heat, no redness etc. Could it be CAE udder, with a secondary infection? I would like to know more about the milk. It is sour, or it may be sour?


----------

